# Orient Watches



## joeval (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi

I am thinking of buying a an Orient Divers watch

What are peoples thoughts on the this watch

Howard


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

See recent previous thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=57880


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> See recent previous thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=57880


SEARCH is your friend, new members.


----------



## rmcsilva (May 29, 2010)

I donÂ´t own one, but most reviews IÂ´ve read were good, with excelent value/cost.

Rui


----------



## joeval (Aug 26, 2010)

rmcsilva said:


> I donÂ´t own one, but most reviews IÂ´ve read were good, with excelent value/cost.
> 
> Rui


Have purchased an Orient Divers and I am very impressed by the quality of the watch.

The bezel moves well and the screw crown works well.

Howard


----------



## charvelj (Aug 1, 2010)

joeval said:


> rmcsilva said:
> 
> 
> > I donÂ´t own one, but most reviews IÂ´ve read were good, with excelent value/cost.
> ...


I also got a blue faced Orient EM65002D. Great value for money

Feels a lot more expensive than it was.....


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

In house movement and good quality components. Relatively cheap and pleasing to the eye. What else could you want from a watch.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I dunno why, if it's the cool retro look with fine detailing, or the nice comfy Darlena band that I got from Roy, but I keep putting this Orient on ... like right now.










Some of Orient's watches have some real head-scratcher design goofs, and their fair share over the top gizmo bling, but in the case of their Makos, the Sub-homages, and these classics, they're a pretty darn good VFM.


----------

